

FTC: How to be wise about use of Wi-Fi Networks - iamchmod
http://ftc.gov/opa/2011/02/wireless.shtm

======
iamchmod
The press release is referencing this FTC site:
<http://www.onguardonline.gov/topics/hotspots.aspx>

